
Bitcoin is not such a great investment anymore - ronreiter
https://medium.com/@ronreiter/bitcoin-is-not-such-a-great-investment-anymore-fc61b97c8f13
======
jabretti
Yeah, but that's _also_ what I said when it hit a dollar.

(On this very site, but I can't remember what my username was back then so I
can't look it up and prove myself stupid.)

~~~
andirk
I believe you. And I believe you were wrong.

